# New Years Eve with teenagers



## stressin (Sep 16, 2008)

Hi everyone

Any ideas of where we can go on New Years Eve with 2 teenagers 16 and 14. We dont want to turn up some where and be told they have to leave at 9pm.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Many pub/bar type venues have a policy of over 21s only after 8.30pm, so you'll need to check. You haven't said where you are or the type of place you are after, but I suggest you have a look at Time Out for details of organised events.

-


----------



## N64 (Dec 3, 2008)

Try Hard Rock cafe next to AUD and Shk. Zayed road.


----------



## DesertStranded (Oct 9, 2008)

They usually have fireworks over the Burj al Arab which you can see from nearby Souk Madinat Jumeirah. In addition to bars, there are coffee shops inside so you all could have a few cups of joe and then go outside when it's time for the fireworks and take a stroll along the beach afterwards.


----------



## stressin (Sep 16, 2008)

N64 said:


> Try Hard Rock cafe next to AUD and Shk. Zayed road.


Thanks guys.

We are in Barsha so madinat may be the answer.


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

at that age i was throwing a house party haha

i would go out and party and leave 3 cans for the kids


----------

